
Split Tunnel SMTP Exploit Explained - sr2
https://blog.securolytics.io/2017/05/split-tunnel-smtp-exploit-explained/
======
soetis1
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14441025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14441025)

